# Maintenance questions on 04 2.8 Passat



## 0424valve (Sep 14, 2008)

Im picking up an 04 4motion 2.8 passat with 50k on it. What is everyones take on when I should realistically do the T/belt on it? 

Also, whats the recommended service interval on changing the diff fluids?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Timing belt should be done around 75k miles

Oil change should be 3-5k miles, depending on your habits and driving condtions.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I always say 80k tops. By then the water pump is prob leaking anyway

diff fluids, every 40k if mostly highway, every 30k if more city


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

*off topic question*

I have an '05 Passat. Today a buddy and I changed all the rotors and pads on it. He emptied out what he could from the reservior with a turkey baster. When he refilled it, he inadvertently poured DOT 3 into the reservior. I immediately pointed out that the res. stated only DOT 4. He then syphoned it out with the baster and refilled it with the appropriate fluid type, DOT 4. My question/concern is will this cause any damage to the break system? And should I flush the system completely? Or will it be ok as is? Thanks.


----------

